# Thailand VS Challenger (2011) Series Grand Opening



## EliteBoxing (Jun 13, 2011)

*Event:* Thailand VS Challenger Grand Opening 2011
*Date:* 23 July 2011
*Location:* River City Hall, Bangkok, Thailand

*Follow Us:* http://www.facebook.com/eliteboxing

*Official Poster*


----------



## EliteBoxing (Jun 22, 2011)

[yt]MDvXmH_2B9I[/yt]

View More Information at: *WWW.THAILANDVS.COM*


----------

